# Laptop cursor is frozen



## Mahendo (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a Dell Inspiron laptop and the cursor has frozen in the centre of the screen. I cannot do anything other than switch off and on. I have tried pressing Fn and F9 which has had no affect. In fact nothing has. I cannot get any response. Please help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try F8 on boot and choose safemode see how it behaves then


----------



## Mahendo (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks. I tried the safe mode but still the same: cursor stuck in middle of screen and not budging!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi ok try removing and reseating your ram other than that I would look to running a repair,unless you have a removable video card to reseat
http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/How-to-repair-Windows-XP-t138.html


----------



## Mahendo (Aug 10, 2008)

No. That hasn't worked either.


----------



## Mahendo (Aug 10, 2008)

I took my laptop to a local computer repair shop and they reckon that it is my antivirus that is blocking movement of my cursor. I did have Microsoft Essentials but decided to try another so removed it and was trying to download another called Kaprinsky or something like that. Does any of this make sense? Could an antivirus system cause this problem?:4-dontkno


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi anything is possible but up to now I have had no reports of any real issue with mse,that does not mean it is not worth a shot


----------



## Mahendo (Aug 10, 2008)

Apparently the antivirus Kaspersky is causing the problem. But how do I remove the antivirus if my cursor is stuck?:4-dontkno


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi what type of mouse do you have ps\2 or usb


----------



## Mahendo (Aug 10, 2008)

I use the touch pad. My desk top pc mouse does not fit the laptop entries. This is so frustrasting.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you tried running a repair from your install or recovery disc


----------



## Mahendo (Aug 10, 2008)

I'll try that now.


----------



## Mahendo (Aug 10, 2008)

Nothing doing. The disc ran all right but made no difference in the end. Is there a way that I can navigate using the tab key and direction arrows?:normal:


----------



## Mahendo (Aug 10, 2008)

I bought a wireless mouse for my desktop today and tried that on my laptop but that didn't work either.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi the only thing I can suggest would be a fresh install


----------



## Mahendo (Aug 10, 2008)

Thank you for all your help. Late last night I managed to solve the problem. I received n email from Kaspersky with a link to download a removal of all remnants of their antivirus. I downloaded it on my desktop and saved it onto my memory stick. I then downloaded it onto my laptop using tab and direction arrows when there was prompts or commands. It began to work and when I rebooted all was well with my cursor. Problem solved!!
Thanks agan for your patience and help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi thank you for posting back with your solution it may help others,I vaguley recall an issue with a update but that was sometime back Glad your sorted


----------

